

Show HN: Something for chocolate lovers - vishalzone2002
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/monthly-chocolate-box-from-around-the-world

======
visaol
is this your project?

~~~
vishalzone2002
it is my friend's project but I am a great lover of chocolates too. Here is a
link to the website : <http://sweetsubmarine.com/>

